# Little Ballparks



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

*Minor League Baseball Stadium in the USA*

Show some Minor League Stadiums!

Dr Pepper Field - 10,600
Frisco Rough Riders



















New Stadium for a New Team in Downtown Dallas


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Dallas is building a minor league park downtown with the Rangers in Arlington? Sounds about right.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Rangers arnt going to move. Dallas would be better off with a Minor league team anyways. We are excited to back off.


----------



## Scoots71 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Montgomery Riverwalk Stadium* Home of the Montgomery Biscuits, Montgomery, Alabama Capacity 7000-7500
































The outside is an old train shed. Without the signage and lighting, no one would know the difference between before or after the stadium was built.








The shed down the 1st Base line has a few suites in it.









Famous for the Trains creeping above the left field wall during games. Some have even been hit by home run balls.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

^nice stadium. Love the name of the team!


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

They sell jerseys if you're interested, haha.

I like Keyspan Park in Brooklyn, but it'll lose a lot of charm without the Coney Island rides behind it.


----------



## Ragarms (Sep 11, 2008)

I would have called them the Montgomery Burns.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

^ Lol.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Bobby3 said:


> They sell jerseys if you're interested, haha.
> 
> I like Keyspan Park in Brooklyn, but it'll lose a lot of charm without the Coney Island rides behind it.


Keyspan Park is great.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

This is the Salem Memorial Baseball Stadium
Salem, VA
Capacity: 6300
Now home to the Salem Red Sox, Advanced Class- A Affiliate of the Boston Red Sox\


































An interactive panorama of the stadium: http://www.roanoke.com/wb/xp-200458


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Richmond, Virginia, "The Diamond"
Former home of the Richmond Braves (from 1964-2008)
Capacity: 12,134


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: The above Richmond Diamond



> The Richmond Braves relocated to Gwinnett County, Georgia after the 2008 season. One factor in the franchise's decision to relocate was reportedly a failure to reach an agreement on building a new ballpark in Richmond. There was plan by a development group called the Richmond Baseball Initiative to build a new stadium in Shockoe Bottom near Main Street Station. Under the plan, the Richmond Braves would have moved to the new stadium while the Diamond would become the sole home to Virginia Commonwealth University athletics. VCU Baseball previously shared the facility with the Braves for home games. The Diamond is owned by the Richmond Metropolitan Authority, which currently leases the facility to VCU.


Below is a proposed stadium for Downtown Richmond that has, for some reason, faced much opposition: one of the reasons why minor league baseball left Richmond last year:












> Plans call for:
> 
> * 200,000 s/f of Class A corporate headquarters-caliber office space
> * 80,000 s/f of entertainment-oriented retail and restaurants
> ...



Hopefully it wasn't inappropriate for me to post this in this thread...but it is a proposed minor league baseball stadium...


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

540_804 said:


> Richmond, Virginia, "The Diamond"
> Former home of the Richmond Braves (from 1964-2008)
> Capacity: 12,134


This really is a great place to watch a game, even though the architecture is pretty outdated.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, I've never actually been to a game there, but from what I hear, Richmonders seem to have a fondness for the place.

The structure dates to 1985 so it is a bit outdated (architecturally) but more importantly it was in need of major repairs from what I've read, which, of course, is what caused the Richmond Braves to leave the city last season and head to Gwinnett County GA where they just opened a brand new 10k seat stadium in April of 09...


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Whenever I think of The Diamond I always think of this statue at the front of the Stadium


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

540_804 said:


> Yeah, I've never actually been to a game there, but from what I hear, Richmonders seem to have a fondness for the place.
> 
> The structure dates to 1985 so it is a bit outdated (architecturally) but more importantly it was in need of major repairs from what I've read, which, of course, is what caused the Richmond Braves to leave the city last season and head to Gwinnett County GA where they just opened a brand new 10k seat stadium in April of 09...


yeah the Diamond was in pretty bad shape, but its unique design is what i think made it so popular. There isnt another stadium I can think of that looks anything like it. Plus the Braves were pretty popular.


----------



## dollaztx (May 2, 2009)

Quik Trip Park - 5,445 
Grand Prairie AirHogs
The closest venue to Ranger's stadium

















LaGrave Field - 4,100 seats
Fort Worth Cats


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

o shit, forgot about those 2


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Lynchburg City Stadium, Lynchburg VA
Home of the Lynchburg Hillcats (Class High-A team in the Carolina League; affiliate of the Pittsburgh Pirates since 1995)
Capacity: ~4000


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Indy league ballparks:

Bears & Eagles Riverfront Stadium (cap. 6,200), Newark, NJ:









Campbell's Field (cap. 6,425), Camden, NJ:









Canwest Park (cap. 7,481), Winnipeg, MB:









U.S. Steel Yard (cap. 6,000), Gary, IN:


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

CocaCola Field (aka Pilot Field, North Americare Park, Dunn Tire Park) Home of the AAA Buffalo Bisons, Capacity 19,500. Built in 1988, first of the retro styled parks.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

More from LaGrave in Fort Worth (during a NAIA baseball game last year)






































Future:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Hammons Field, Springfield Mo Cardinals (AA)


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More Indy league ballparks:

Hi Corbett Field (cap. 9,500), Tucson, AZ:









Wuerfel Park (cap. 3,500), Traverse City, MI:









Rent One Park (cap. 7,000), Marion, IL:


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Rent One Park looks pretty ugly. Terrible shapes, terrible architecture, and is the entire playing surface turf?


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Trustmark Park (cap. 8,480), Pearl, MS:









Spring Mobile Ballpark (cap. 15,500), Salt Lake City, UT:









Arvest Ballpark (cap. 6,500), Springdale, AR:









Regions Park (cap. 10,000), Hoover, AL:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Richmond County Bank Ballpark (cap. 7,171), Staten Island, NY:









Canal Park (cap. 9,097) Akron, OH:









Fifth Third Field (cap. 10,025), Toledo, OH:









Alliance Bank Stadium (cap. 11,117), Syracuse, NY:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Cashman Field (cap. 9,334), Las Vegas, NV:









Isotopes Park (cap. 11,124), Albuquerque, NM:









Time Warner Cable Field at Fox Cities Stadium (cap. 4,528), Grand Chute, WI:









Aces Ballpark (cap. 9,100), Reno, NV:









Principal Park (cap. 10,800), Des Moines, IA:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Frontier Field (cap. 10,868), Rochester, NY:









Coca-Cola Park (cap. 10,000), Allentown, PA:









TD Bank Ballpark (cap. 6,500), Bridgewater, NJ:









Clipper Magazine Stadium (6,200), Lancaster, PA:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Parkview Field (cap. 8,100), Fort Wayne, IN:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Dow Diamond (cap. 3,500), Midland, MI:









The Epicenter (cap. 6,500), Rancho Cucamonga, CA:









Banner Island Ballpark (cap. 5,300), Stockton, CA:









Raley Field (cap. 14,014), West Sacramento, CA:


Victory Field (cap. 14,500), Indianapolis, IN:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Jackie Robinson Ballpark (cap. 4,200), Daytona Beach, FL:









Dr Pepper Ballpark (cap. 10,600), Frisco, TX:









Classic Park (cap. 7,273), Eastlake, OH:









Alliant Energy Field (cap. 4,000), Clinton, IA:









O'Brien Field (cap. 7,500), Peoria, IL:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Modern Woodmen Park (cap. 4,024), Davenport, IA:









Arthur W. Perdue Stadium (cap. 5,200), Salisbury, MD:









Appalachian Power Baseball Park (cap. 4,200), Charleston, WV:









Pioneer Park (cap. 4,000), Greeneville, TN:









CommunityAmerica Ballpark (cap. 6,537), Kansas City, KS:









Stanley Coveleski Regional Stadium (cap. 5,000), South Bend, IN:









Fifth Third Ballpark (cap. 11,123), Comstock Park, MI:


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

540_804 said:


> Richmond, Virginia, "The Diamond"
> Former home of the Richmond Braves (from 1964-2008)
> Capacity: 12,134


Not entirely unique as someone earlier claimed,
http://www.minorleagueballparks.com










Like a larger version of Texas A&M's Olsen Field and U of Hawaii's Murakami Stadium, small lower deck with a larger upper deck. Fairly typical of the time.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Five County Stadium (cap. 6,500), Zebulon, NC:









Space Coast Stadium (cap. 8,100), Viera, FL:









Digital Domain Park (cap. 7,347), Port St. Lucie, FL:









Frawley Stadium (cap. 6,532), Wilmington, DE:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Joker Marchant Stadium (cap. 8,500), Lakeland, FL:









George M. Steinbrenner Field (cap. 10,000), Tampa, FL:









Roger Dean Stadium (cap. 7,200), Jupiter, FL:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Post pictures of Minor League, Indy League, NCAA, and Summer Collegiate ballparks in the United States. NO MLB BALLPARKS!!!

Huntington Park (cap. 10,000), Columbus, OH:









Suplizio Field (cap. 11,000), Grand Junction, CO:









Point Stadium (cap. 7,500), Johnstown, PA:
















































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/harry_hunt/


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mercer County Waterfront Park, Trenton, N.J. (6,341)
Trenton Thunder - AA - Eastern League

























































I'll have more after dinner.

Merry Christmas to All!!!


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

TD Bank Ballpark, Bridgewater, N.J. (6,100)
Somerset Patriots - Atlantic League

I actually played here back in High School, great ballpark:

























Great thread btw, good idea to separate the minor league parks from the big league parks in the other thread, allows for better discussion without things getting claustrophobic.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow, Point Stadium looks different.

(Moderators, for the love of god, do not combine any of these threads)


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

These pics come from my favorite website www.digitalballparks.com:

Luther Williams Field, Macon, GA:









Warren Ballpark, Bisbee, AZ:


----------



## Scoots71 (Jun 24, 2006)

Bobby3 said:


> I don't have any pics, but Greenville, South Carolina has a real little gem.


Flour Field (formerly West End Field)

























The field dimensions are designed to match those of Fenway Park, right down to the (not quite as tall) Green Monster.


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

FirstEnergy Stadium (9,000) - Reading, PA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/empirebeautyschools/4863590524/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esposimi/2992406598/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sulimasa/4519297408/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sulimasa/4519341642/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_by_a_chicken/1453560454/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sulimasa/2575006683/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwmatty19/3709938161/


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Reading! My FAVORITE ballpark to go to!


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Scba said:


> Reading! My FAVORITE ballpark to go to!


Yeah, I've there a few times. It's undergoing a renovation.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

jay stew said:


> Yeah, I've there a few times. It's undergoing a renovation.


Oh, that's disappointing. The old place had a ton of charm.


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Scba said:


> Oh, that's disappointing. The old place had a ton of charm.


It's mostly interior renovations. You can read about it here.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Carolina Stadium, Columbia, SC:

























More pics of Alex Box Stadium, Baton Rouge, LA:


----------



## Welkin (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow! Alex Box is impressive. Is it just for LSU or does a minor league team play there also?


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Just LSU. Alcohol is not allowed in the general seating areas of the stadium (only the Club level) and minor league teams need the revenue generated from liquor sales.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

This is nothing compared to the extensive facilities in America, but Dubai has its own "little league" facilities too 










It's pretty far out in the desert, hence the desserted (and desert) look


----------



## ArnageWRC (Mar 8, 2011)

Must admit some of those are really nice, very good standard of facilities.
In fact, most of these put our County cricket grounds to shame. The days of providing a 'poor spectator experience' are over. Pity nobody told quite a few people in county cricket.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*Tacoma's Cheney Stadium*

Tacoma"s Cheney Stadium, the home of the AAA Tacoma Rainiers, a Seattle Mariners affiliate underwent a $30 million renovation in the offseason.

Before: courtesy of minorleagueballparks.com










After: courtesy of Larry Stone/Seattle Times



















Tacoma Rainiers and renovated Cheney Stadium taking shape


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

edit: clicked wrong thread.


----------



## Roug3 (Dec 4, 2010)

magdielinho said:


>



Pan American Baseball Stadium, Lagos de Moreno, Jalisco (3,767)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Labatt Park*
*London, Ontario*









http://www.altlondon.org/images/articles/londonmajors.jpg

*World's Oldest Ballpark, 1877*

Labatt Park, formerly Tecumseh Park, is located in London, Ontario, Canada. It's the world's oldest baseball park and opened May 3, 1877. The ballpark was originally the home of the London Tecumsehs, but is now home to the London Majors of the Intercounty Baseball League. 

London is about 20 kilometres from the birthplace of baseball: Beachville, Ontario. 









http://thethrowback.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/labatt-park.jpg









http://thethrowback.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/labatt-park-sunset.jpg?w=500&h=333


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

isaidso said:


> London is about 20 kilometres from the birthplace of baseball: Beachville, Ontario.


Hoboken?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

mrakbaseball said:


> Hoboken?


Hoboken is the "birthplace of baseball" *in the United States (1846).* The *world's* first documented baseball game predates that by 8 years. Beachville, Ontario, Canada is the birthplace of baseball.









http://www.baseballhalloffame.ca/images/inductees/Beachville.jpg


----------



## liebeaffe (Aug 1, 2006)

There's a small ballpark (Helfaer Field) next to Miller Park in Milwaukee. It's home plate is where the home plate was in county stadium.

http://i626.photobucket.com/albums/tt349/JeffBlackwell_photos/BIG CAR SALE/d0707366.jpg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ That one's really cute!


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

mrakbaseball said:


> I'm all for fewer outfield seats. A ballpark with a capacity of under 25,000 should have a minimum of fair territory outfield seating anyway.


Outfield seats don't have an ideal view, but kids like sitting there with the hope they will catch a home run ball.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

weava said:


> Outfield seats don't have an ideal view, but kids like sitting there with the hope they will catch a home run ball.


Build a grassy berm then.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*Mulcahy Stadium*

Mulcahy Stadium in Anchorage.
http://www.stadiumsusa.com


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ isn't that where they play the Midnight Game?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

mrakbaseball said:


> I'm all for fewer outfield seats. A ballpark with a capacity of under 25,000 should have a minimum of fair territory outfield seating anyway.


TD has no more outfield seating than Rosenblatt did.



> About "flavor", give me angles, give me varying wall heights anyday. You could have the same angles in left _and_ in right, without favoring anybody.


A stadium built without site constraints should not possess unnecessary quirks. E.O.D..



> Something that hasn't been discussed is why is Omaha, Nebraska the permanent home of the College World Series? Why isn't there a rotation of sites?







But seriously, Omaha is to college baseball as Oklahoma City is to softball as Williamsport is to Little League.

There's some things you just don't screw with.


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

KingmanIII said:


> TD has no more outfield seating than Rosenblatt did.
> 
> 
> A stadium built without site constraints should not possess unnecessary quirks. E.O.D..
> ...


^^Agreed!All three of those venues are top notch for each respective sport!


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

KingmanIII said:


> ^^ isn't that where they play the Midnight Game?


No, that's in Fairbanks.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

KingmanIII said:


> ^^ isn't that where they play the Midnight Game?


They play the Midnight Sun Game at Growden Park in Fairbanks every summer solstice. Hosted by the summer collegiate Alaska Goldpanners of Fairbanks since 1960, though the first game was played in 1906. First pitch around 10:30 p.m. and the game is played without lights. This year however, the umpire suspended the game because of darkness around 1:00 a.m., unpopular decision, and the game was resumed the next afternoon.

Growden Park


















Growden Park had or has several box seats from old Sick's Stadium in Seattle. Visiting teams slept in old trailers dubbed "Olympic Village" on the third base side that were used when the Trans-Alaska pipeline was built. The city of Fairbanks had the trailers removed in recent years.
http://www.goldpanners.com/Pictures/Stadiums/Growden/index.html


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Mulcahy Stadium 2010 FieldTurf ceremony






The place is still a dump. hno:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Victory Field, Indianapolis, IN (courtesy of Carl Van Rooy (vanrooy_13))









Huntington Park, Columbus, OH (courtesy of Official Columbus Clippers)


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*2003 Plane Crash behind Mulcahy Stadium*

Plane crashes during game between Goldpanners and Bucs.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

^^^^ WOW Thats Crasy !


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Omaha Nighthawks game at TD Ameritrade Park, Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

I so wish Portland, Oregon had a gem like this. hno:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Omaha's Ballparks...

TD Ameritrade Park

























Werner Park

















Rosenblatt Stadium


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

TD Ameritrade Park has a really nice shape too it. it looks like the sight-lines are great all around.


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

Bosse Field in Evansville, IN (1915)
Owner: Evansville-Vanderburgh School Corp.
Teams: Evansville Otters (Ind-Frontier League; A), local high schools
Capacity: 5181
Original Facade









Current

Bosse Field by systemsrelaunch, on Flickr


DSC_1773 by CoreyWoodruff, on Flickr


Bosse Field 7/2/2011 by Evansville Blog, on Flickr

It was used in "A League Of Their Own" as home of the Racine Belles, along with Huntington's League Park (posted earlier). Just like League Park it still has some of the ads from the movie up:


#baseball in #evansville #indiana at Bosse Field, which was used as a location in "A League of Their Own". by wittman_howell, on Flickr

Here in the Jacobsville neighborhood with Garvin Park

Bosse Field by Sports Addiction, on Flickr

It was also used by a short lived NFL team named the Crimson Giants

Bosse Field by Sports Addiction, on Flickr

Before the "Inner Fence" was installed it was *476 feet* to the center field wall. Using the old wall there has never been a home run hit to center.


Bosse Field by mr clickit, on Flickr


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like Bosse Field, it's neat. It kind of reminds me of Gill Stadium in New Hampshire, but they don't use that for baseball anymore.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

An El Paso group wants to build a new downtown ballpark, pretty ridiculous considering Cohen Stadium is still a nice facility... From BallparkDigest:



> An El Paso investment group is looking at building a privately financed ballpark in downtown El Paso and buying the Tucson Padres (Class AAA; Pacific Coast League) for relocation.
> 
> The group, as outlined in today's El Paso Times, would be taking advantage of Escondido, Cal., to close on funding for a new ballpark after the state of California changed how proceeds from redevelopment agencies are distributed; instead of going back into the community, the state dissolved all city and county redevelopment agencies and directed the proceeds to fund essential services.
> 
> ...


Pics of Cohen Stadium:

























Images courtesy of Ken's Aviation


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Northern California (particularly the Bay Area and Napa Valley), has some really nice little wooden ballparks with covered grandstands...

Washington Park, Santa Clara, CA (Thanks to Ballpark Reviews for the pics)

















Recreation Park, Healdsburg, CA (Thanks to Ballpark Business for the pics)

















Washington Park, Burlingame, CA (Thanks to the City of Burlingame and Baseball Blues for the pics)

















Southern California also has a nice little wooden ballpark...

Jay Littleton Ballpark, Ontario, CA (Thanks to The World on Wheels for the pics)

































My favorite website, Digital Ballparks, also has a nice set of Jay Littleton Ballpark pics...


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*Possible New Ballpark*

Anchorage considers new stadium










http://49thstatehardball.com/2013/08/anchorage-considers-new-stadium.html


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Wouldn't be a bad idea, the ballparks of the ABL look pretty shabby.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

The mayor of Anchorage has requested over $12 million from the state for the new Mulcahy Stadium.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Fifth Third Ballpark going up in flames at the moment:












> COMSTOCK PARK, Mich. (WZZM) - Several crews are responding to a fire at Fifth Third Ballpark.
> 
> The fire broke out at about 11:00am and quickly spread throughout the first base side of the stands.
> 
> ...


http://www.wzzm13.com/news/article/277491/14/Fire-breaks-out-at-Fifth-Third-Ballpark


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Anchorage, Alaska's Mulcahy Stadium as it appeared in August 1963.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

mrakbaseball said:


> Anchorage considers new stadium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anchorage's Prop 3 which would fund in part the demolition of the current 50+ year old Mulcahy Stadium and construct a new one is narrowly losing.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

mrakbaseball said:


> Anchorage's Prop 3 which would fund in part the demolition of the current 50+ year old Mulcahy Stadium and construct a new one is narrowly losing.


With 30 ballots left to be counted, it's too close to call. 22,906 no, 22,898 yes. The prop is failing by just 8 votes.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

That's insane!


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Current results in Anchorage show the measure losing by 14 votes, 22,914 - 22,928.

http://www.muni.org/Departments/Assembly/Clerk/Elections/Documents/Official Results 04142014.pdf


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea , Ulsan*


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

University of Northwestern Ohio's field has red turf in the infield. Uh, why?


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

WVU new ballpark under construction


















webcam: http://www.wvusports.com/page.cfm?section=23877

this was their old park:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Foothills Stadium, Calgary*









Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

The baseball facility at Cornerstone University in Grand Rapids, Michigan features dorms overlooking the field. 









https://twitter.com/MLBFanCave/status/520258699919888386


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Arm & Hammer Park in Trenton, New Jersey









https://twitter.com/MetLifeBlimp/status/522070248691097601


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

The home of the summer collegiate Peninsula Oliers, Kenai, Alaska's Coral Seymour Park's small grandstand behind home plate has old orange seats that used to be at the Oakland Coliseum. Mulcahy Stadium in Anchorage used to have over 250 seats from the Oakland Coliseum but all but about 60 were replaced with newer plastic seats.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*First Tennessee Park*






Future scoreboard:










@NC5:










https://twitter.com/NC5

Loads of updates in the link below:

http://www.firsttennesseepark.com/media-gallery


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

that scoreboard is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Glad they're keeping it guitar-shaped


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

Regency Furniture Stadium in Waldorf, Maryland


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

mrakbaseball said:


> Tinker Field's grandstand was finally torn down today.


End of an era, so sad.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Dallas Baptist University's Horner Ballpark:




























some good shots from around the park in this highlights video:


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Some news for the 2016 Minor League season:

Savannah (GA) Sand Gnats moving to Columbia, SC

Here's a rendering of the new Columbia ballpark:


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

These ballparks are still trying to accomodate a sport that probably won't even be around in 20 years.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

mrakbaseball said:


> These ballparks are still trying to accomodate a sport that probably won't even be around in 20 years.


this comment is so absurd I'm quoting it just for the record. :banana:


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

mrakbaseball said:


> These ballparks are still trying to accomodate a sport that probably won't even be around in 20 years.


Only twenty more years of baseball? Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Lumbergo said:


> this comment is so absurd I'm quoting it just for the record. :banana:


How is it absurd? With all the scrutiny brain injuries are getting, why would football exist in 20 years? Haven't enough people been murdered? CTE isn't going away unless football does.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Chevy114 said:


> End of an era, so sad.


All that's left of Tinker Field.









https://twitter.com/OldBallparks/status/604790564542906368


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

mrakbaseball said:


> All that's left of Tinker Field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even more sad. It's like you can hear taps playing when you look at it.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Drying the basepaths following a rain delay at Hermon Brothers Field. Mid-eighties photo by Chris Bradford.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, that's one way to do it.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

RIP Eugene, Oregon's Civic Stadium, as it burned to the ground in a fire, whose cause has yet to be determined, Monday.


----------



## SJAnfield (Jun 18, 2009)

mrakbaseball said:


> RIP Eugene, Oregon's Civic Stadium, as it burned to the ground in a fire, whose cause has yet to be determined, Monday.



Oh, man! That is a tragic loss


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Civic Stadium 1938-2015.
"Let's be civil to Civic Stadium."


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Here's how the Civic Stadium site looks today. A total loss for Eugene, Oregon.









https://twitter.com/RichardDOwens/status/615911805878038528


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

4 juveniles charged in Civic Stadium fire.
https://twitter.com/EugenePolice/status/616418436399235072


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

mrakbaseball said:


> 4 juveniles charged in Civic Stadium fire.
> https://twitter.com/EugenePolice/status/616418436399235072


I was about to post the link.

Ouch! Charged with second-degree arson!


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Anchorage, Alaska in August 1963 with Mulcahy Stadium in the middle.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ballpark Digest: Telus Field Demolition Debate


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

About 30% of the bleachers at Growden Park will be torn down due to safety concerns. Growden Park has been the home of the Alaska Goldpanners in Fairbanks since 1960 and includes some seating from Seattle's Sick's Stadium. The Panners have set up a GoFundMe page to help pay for repairs.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Phantom Dreamer said:


> You tell me...


I'm lost... A team who never had a stadium funded by a group shouldn't get money out of nowhere from that group. It would be like me asking Bill Gates for a million dollars out of no where, it would be a head scratchier.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Things you learn on Google Maps: FNB Field (Harrisburg Senators, Class AA, Eastern League, Nationals Affiliate) is built on an island in a middle of a river. I am not joking.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Bigmac1212 said:


> Things you learn on Google Maps: FNB Field (Harrisburg Senators, Class AA, Eastern League, Nationals Affiliate) is built on an island in a middle of a river. I am not joking.


Probably the best location in town, Harrisburg is a real zero of a city. It's a neat island, though, there's a footbridge you can walk across to reach it, there's some amusements and things around it, a soccer stadium, etc. 

Had heard that there was a problem with black flies coming off the river, but I didn't see or feel any problems the two times I've been there.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

The newly renovated Benedetti Diamond, home of the University of San Francisco baseball team, is a game changer. Probably the smallest foul territory of any college or professional field, and that responsible AstroTurf field with organic infill, no crumb rubber! Guilt-free and drought proof!


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Phantom Dreamer said:


> The newly renovated Benedetti Diamond, home of the University of San Francisco baseball team, is a game changer. Probably the smallest foul territory of any college or professional field, and that responsible AstroTurf field with organic infill, no crumb rubber! Guilt-free and drought proof!


And I thought the short backstop at Jimmy John's Field seems excessive.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I went to Jetblue once and I was shocked that they didn't have open concourses. But the cages in monster seats made up for it!


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Weird that they would use the football logos when they have a different logo for baseball at WVU


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Opening of Dunkin Donuts Park (Hartford, CT) delayed to July 2016, after originally being delayed to May 2016

http://www.courant.com/news/connect...park-deadline-passes-0518-20160517-story.html


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

slipperydog said:


> Opening of Dunkin Donuts Park (Hartford, CT) delayed to July 2016, after originally being delayed to May 2016
> 
> http://www.courant.com/news/connect...park-deadline-passes-0518-20160517-story.html


Should I play "This is the Song That Does Not End" from "Lamb Chop's Play-Along?"


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Claim could halt Hartford Yard Goats' Dunkin' Donuts Park indefinitely

Looks like the move from New Britain, CT, was not so smart in hindsight...


----------



## plmn (Feb 6, 2014)

Newman Outdoor Field
Fargo, North Dakota

Home of:

Fargo-Moorhead Redhawks
Northern League, 1996-2010
American Association, 2011-Current


North Dakota State University Bison
NCAA Division I

http://ballparkreviews.com/template...oor Field&in_city=Fargo&in_state=North Dakota









http://www.whatscheaper.com/fargo_north_dakota.php









http://www.stadiumsusa.com/stadium/newman-outdoor-field-58102/Fargo+Moorehead+RedHawks


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Dunkin' Donuts Park*



> City officials ordered the developers of the still-unfinished $63 million minor league baseball stadium to vacate the premises Tuesday in advance of an insurance company investigation of the construction fiasco.
> 
> The project's insurer, Arch Insurance, is expected to come in to investigate the city's claim and determine the next steps, including who should finish the work. Arch officials could recommend that the developers, Centerplan Cos. and DoNo Hartford LLC, finish the project.
> 
> ...


www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-dunkin-donuts-work-continues-0608-20160607-story.html


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

RMB2007 said:


> *Dunkin' Donuts Park*
> 
> 
> 
> www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-dunkin-donuts-work-continues-0608-20160607-story.html


hno:  The whole move from New Britain, CT, has been a disaster. And what will happen when the Connecticut Tigers need to use the current ballpark? icard:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> http://thecomeback.com/blog/mlb/tex...ts-to-put-a-lazy-river-in-their-ballpark.html





> Dirk Nowitzki christens the Choctaw Lazy River
> 
> Now filled with over 68,000 gallons of water and complete with 18-foot water curtains and a 113-linear-foot water fall, the Choctaw Lazy River is the largest body of water in a professional sports venue. The lazy river itself is large enough to fit over 1 million baseballs and nearly a half-million bottles of Dr Pepper.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Dunkin' Donuts Park might not open in 2016!

As I sad on HFBoards, what a cluster**** the New Britain Rock Cats move to Hartford, CT, has been. icard:


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

Maybe it's different for baseball - but I know football and soccer players hate, HATE synthetic turf. There are way more injuries associated with it than natural grass fields. One would think it would be similar for baseball but maybe not. You're the expert, apparently.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

It just looks terrible to me. I know the advantages - year round play, different sort of maintenance - but it was meant to be played on real grass and real dirt whenever possible.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

With the NCAA regionals happening now, there is so much ignorance being displayed when it comes to what turf baseball fields mean and what they represent, I guess it's up to us to set the record straight.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Phantom Dreamer said:


> Moller Park in Sitka, Alaska. Prior to the installation of perfect, synthetic FieldTurf, the field was composed of glacial silt, yet let's keep pretending with the "turf is bad, grass is good" narrative. This is reality.


Kind of a difference when you can't grow a grass field


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Scba said:


> Kind of a difference when you can't grow a grass field


Don't encourage him. It feeds his insanity.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Fayetteville ballpark financing plan approved

Could a Class A-Advance Carolina League team be close by?


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jesuit High School in Tampa just built a new baseball stadium a few years ago that rivals some minor league stadiums. 2 points it's a Catholic School that gets a lot of donations and they are almost always in the state championship game every year which is hard in Florida:


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

After a LONG wait, the last MiLB team has been announced; The Buies Creek Astros of the Carolina League (Class A-Advance.) They will play at Campbell University's ballpark for 2 seasons while a ballpark is built in nearby Fayetteville, NC. I have been waiting for this for months.


----------



## SJAnfield (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.denverpost.com/2017/05/31/windsor-world-largest-sports-park/

Windsor, CO is planning a massive sports complex they are calling the largest in the world. It will contain 65 baseball and softball diamonds, 20 multipurpose fields, indoor facilities, a restaurant and shopping district and a 10,000 seat stadium set to MLB/MiLB standards. That would be large enough for a AAA club. My guess is they'd aim for the Sky Sox, and entice the Rockies back to Colorado. The team has been subject to relocation rumors for some time, citing ballpark woes. I know Colorado Springs has had proposals in recent years, but nothing has ever come to fruition. 

Quite impressive


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

*New ballpark announced for Las Vegas 51s in Summerlin, to open in 2019*


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

slipperydog said:


> *New ballpark announced for Las Vegas 51s in Summerlin, to open in 2019*


I wonder if the Raiders will move in until the bigger stadium opens. Throw some bleachers in the outfield, and you could reach 26,000, easy.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Groundbreaking on the @LasVegas51s new stadium, The Las Vegas Ballpark, will take place Friday, Feb. 23rd at 10am. The new park will hold 10,000 and sit just south of @CityNatlArena in @DTSummerlin


https://twitter.com/VinceSapienza


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not a bad view for the University of Tampa Spartans here in Tampa Florida:


----------



## SRQgator (Feb 2, 2015)

University of Florida set to build $50 million baseball stadium. 5000 chairbacks with overall capacity 10000. 










Old stadium being torn down to make way for football facility.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good for them, they didn't have as nice of a stadium as FSU to renovate like we did, so glad they are pulling a South Carolina and just doing a new one


----------



## twk (Aug 15, 2013)

Glad to see Florida is going with the double deck approach, like Mississippi State and Texas A&M.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

*Boise Hawks to pursue new downtown ballpark*

http://www.idahostatesman.com/news/local/community/boise/article208643094.html


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

*Oklahoma State releases renderings of new ballpark for Cowboys
*

$60 million, 3,500 permanent seat ballpark to open in 2020


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Love that college that are non profit are finally taking their profits and putting them into the facilities!


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tocopilla, Chile, New Ballpark (under construction)*
Cap: 800


















Source

*Updates (march)*








Source









source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ *Tocopilla, Chile new ballpark - updates*
Location: Tocopilla, Antofagasta Region, Chile
Local team: Tocopilla Softball and Baseball Association
Capacity: 700

Render (BIM):





June 28:








Source

July 13:








Source

August 23:








Source​


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

*Wichita building new AAA ballpark, New Orleans Baby Cakes to relocate*

https://ballparkdigest.com/2018/09/06/its-baby-cakes-to-wichita-southern-league-to-new-orleans/


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

I know that baseball is known for it's asymmetrical ballparks but something that has always irked me is how so many have their scoreboard / video-boards way off to the side rather than placed at center field. 

Is it because it would be too distracting for the batter? I get the whole batter's eye concept and not having seats there - but why not have it placed above that?

just seems like you end up favoring one side of the ballpark's fans over the other when it comes to video boards.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

*Groundbreaking for new downtown ballpark for Class-A Kannapolis Intimidators, to open in 2020*


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

*Las Vegas AAA baseball team*

New ballpark under construction 10 miles west of the LV Strip, to open in April.


















https://twitter.com/thelvballpark


----------

